# Really need your Help!!!!!



## civvy3840 (18 Apr 2005)

Ok I suck at poetry but I have an alphabet poem that I have to hand in tomorrow. I wanted to see if you guys could help me out. 


This is what I have. and I know that it does suck so don't pound me for it.


A Soldier​
A Brave, Cunning, Energetic, Fellow
Gives Help
Inciting Journeys
Kareful Learners
Mountaneers
Nice, Obedient
Perfectly Quick, Responsible
Salutes
Trustworthy
Unbeatable Valiant Warrior
Xcellent Youth
Zealous


For those of you that don't know an alphabet poem is when each word starts with the following letter in the alphabet. From a-z

I know careful and excellent are spelt wrong but their supposed to be. If you guys could suggest different words or something like that it would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Apr 2005)

D-dedicated or dutiful

Are you permitted to spell words wrong in this to make them fit I ask as I see you "Xcellent" and "Kareful"?


----------



## civvy3840 (18 Apr 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> D-dedicated or dutiful
> 
> Are you permitted to spell words wrong in this to make them fit I ask as I see you "Xcellent" and "Kareful"?



Thanks for the help

The teacher said we could if we wanted to as long as it doesn't happen repetitively


----------



## Infanteer (19 Apr 2005)

You missed the letter "D" - can I suggest "Disciplined" or "Dedicated".


----------



## civvy3840 (19 Apr 2005)

I went with dedicated and the teacher seamed to like it which is strange because most of the other stuff I've handed in she hasn't really liked. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Infanteer (19 Apr 2005)

Opps, didn't even see that Ex-D already got that.  Doh!


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2005)

Try "Keen Learners" and perhaps "X-rated Youth"   ;D


----------



## Gunner (24 Apr 2005)

> Obedient



I would change professional for obedient.  My dog is obedient....


----------

